# Is my cockatiel egg bound?



## Newbie Owner (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm looking at her vent and it looks like she's trying to get something out. And lately, she's been chewing her wood perch. And she keeps going to the same spot on the ground. She's chirping and eating fine. And this is about the right time that she's supposed to be laying.

Please help me.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi, I don't know much about egg binding but there was recently a discussion here oni it. Here is the thread: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27374. It also has links to articles on it. Hopefully, this can help and I'm sure others will be on soon who can offer advice. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Can you post picture of her vent?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

How long has this been going on? What do her droppings look like? Pictures would be very helpful. Egg binding is serious and will require prompt medical treatment if that is what's going on.


----------



## Newbie Owner (Sep 29, 2011)

It just started today.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Please post pictures so everyone knows what's going on and can help you.Like enigma731 said egg binding is a very serious condition and is life threatening.It requires immediate medical attention.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Below is a pix of a hen laying an egg. You will notice that there is tissue exposed. It takes only a few minutes for the egg to expelled from the body, and then the tissue retracts into the body.

It would be helpful if she is still having problems to take a pix of the position she has been staying in, and then handle her gently an a pix of her vent area.

A hen that is egg-bound *will not be *actively moving around in the cage. She will be immobile and not resist being picked up.

More info needed from you.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Since we don't know whether she is actually due to lay an egg, it's also possible she's having some sort of intestinal problem leading to the straining around the vent. How has her behavior been lately? Is she acting hormonal and nesty? Has she had egg poops? Any other changes to her droppings or eating habits? Again, pictures are vital in a case like this.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Any update on your cockatiel? I wish you would've kept us updated, but it seems you haven't been on since you made the post.


----------

